
Pretend your internal initiative is a startup - mcrittenden
https://critter.blog/2020/09/01/pretend-your-internal-initiative-is-a-startup/
======
tboyd47
Venture capitalists fund ten businesses in all sectors, expecting to get nine
flops and one mega-success. A large company doing an internal software project
is not a venture capitalist. They have a specific goal in mind and must use
their existing assets like manpower, server time, consulting hours, software
licenses, hardware, etc. A new software initiative will need to collaborate
with provisioning teams, DBAs, business analysts, HR, QA, offshore teams, etc.
to succeed. All these employees are not going to collaborate with two
different teams working on the same project simultaneously, much less ten
teams. So they will have ten failures at the end.

